# Maggie- The Ice Princess



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope you put some Gin (and maybe some Vermouth with three olives) in the water for her!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, cutie  When you said 28 degrees I got confused though because 28 degrees the way we say it here is like 85 for you...lol I was like "ice? When its hot?? weiiiiiiird!"


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Houdini wanted nothing to do with that nonsense did he. Wasn't she COLD????

That ice is pretty important.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I hope you put some Gin (and maybe some Vermouth with three olives) in the water for her!


hahaha , that was a great comment...
anyhow, nice video


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Houdini wanted nothing to do with that nonsense did he. Wasn't she COLD????
> 
> That ice is pretty important.


Nope....... she was in and out of the pool for 2 hours ... the funny thing was... this morning Abbie went out and did her business and ran back on the deck and jumped in the pool...only to slide across the ice then all you heard was the cracking sound and then it broke and she fell in ...... she was also in and out...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brrrrr....that just looks too cold for me....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I like how she ran off with her treasure at the end!


----------

